# Thread brown algae



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a small amount of this and I've read somewhere that amano shrimps takes care of it but does anyone know if cherry shrimps would get rid of it? For the time being, i've been manually removing them from my tank but removing them from the roots of java ferns is difficult.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

I had thread algae in my 20 long and I tried using amanos + manual removal but the amanos for me didn't seem to do a thing. I ended up doing H2O2 treatments for 3 days and it worked out really well.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Amano shrimp will do the most work, but you need more than 8 to 10. Endlers eat it the fastest.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Just an update, seems that my cherry shrimps took care of the algae as I can't see them anymore.


----------

